# legal waters



## spydermon (Jul 15, 2013)

Explain where I can shoot at..are river systems out of the question?  Confused a little on this


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jul 15, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Explain where I can shoot at..are river systems out of the question?  Confused a little on this



???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 15, 2013)

Any body of water just certain bodies for catfish all others any non game species i.e. carp, gar, shad, suckers.


----------



## spydermon (Jul 15, 2013)

so I can just go to my local little river, or any river for that matter,  and shoot the non game species fish.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 15, 2013)

The fish I listed above are the shootable species in most of Georgia all other fish here are considered game fish.


----------



## Michael (Jul 15, 2013)

Only nongame fish may be taken by bow and arrow from freshwaters, except the Savannah River listed below, under the following conditions: 
You must have a valid sport fishing license in your possession when bow fishing. 
Arrows must be equipped with barbs or similar devices for recovering fish and must be attached to the person or bow by a line sufficient for recovering the arrow and fish. 
Poisonous or exploding arrowheads are illegal. 
Arrows cannot be discharged into the water closer than 150 feet to any person. 
Legal hours for fishing with bow and arrow are from sunrise to sunset, except nongame fish may be taken at night while using a light in the impounded waters of lakes over 500 acres in size. 
Any game fish, except channel and flathead catfish taken under the provisions listed below for the Savannah River, with an open wound possessed by a person bow fishing will be considered evidence of taking fish illegally. 
It is legal to take channel catfish and flathead catfish with bow and arrow anywhere in the Savannah River, including its tributaries and impoundments within the Savannah River basin, by bow and arrow any time of the day and at night by the use of a light as long as you have a current sport fishing license and meet the other criteria listed above.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> Any body of water just certain bodies for catfish all others any non game species i.e. carp, gar, shad, suckers.



And bowfin


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't get caught with "shad" in your barrel in GA


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah they are illegal I forgot but we still shoot them if we can. Lol


----------



## henryc (Aug 24, 2013)

Certain bodies of water (rivers) that are considered "national park waters" are NOT LEGAL to shoot ANYTHING. Ex: Chattahoochee River from Morgan Falls Dam up...


----------

